# What kinda phone do y'all got



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

iPhone 3GS 16gb. White.


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

iPhone 4 16gb with a decal girl mossy oak new break-up pattern skin, I love this phone that's how I read these forums also.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

here is mine its a little older but i make do


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

iphone 3g 8 gb


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, i have a samsung rouge.. until i snapped it in half today. so maybe ill get the droid 2. Dont you just hate when you snap your phone in half?


----------



## jbeckne (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a droid A855. I think it was the first one. Very good phones. I have dropped it in shallow snow and it still works great.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

HTC evo.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha nice Greg!


s4 shooter said:


> here is mine its a little older but i make do


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

for real? LOL


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I got an LG Cookie. The best feature is that you can draw on it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

samsung intensity that sucks to keys dont work


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

HTC desire HD


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Whatever T-Mobile my dad got for $50. But you know what? It calls people, it takes pics, and I have unlimited texting, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

theloghouser said:


> for real? LOL


That was kinda my thought to the thread as well, lol..

I have a Samsung Reality.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

theloghouser said:


> for real? LOL


i have a pantech laser


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

samsung mezmerize (droid). Love it, best phone I've ever owned!!!


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a LG Mistique (or however you spell that) I love it actually lol


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Droid X


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

LG cosmos


----------



## loco4coues (Feb 25, 2011)

iPhone 4 16 GB, black, with a ballistic HC case


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

driod x 24 gig


----------



## hoytforever (Mar 1, 2011)

HTC evo greatest phone ever


----------



## Buckeye7922 (Feb 11, 2011)

Droid Incredible.... Gets the job done


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

LG Xenon.... Hopefully a HTC freestyle soon.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Blackberry storm and I hate it but im getting a I-phone 4 when my contract is up.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Blackberry storm and I hate it but im getting a I-phone 4 when my contract is up.


i aahd the storm. i upgraded the day after my plan ended. the droid x is freaking amazing. havnt tried the i phone but hear the set up is pretty much just like a i pod touch and the apps market no doubt is better then the android one. game wise at least


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Motorola Defy, water proof, dust proof, the screen is 4x more scratch proof than normal. The only thing I don't like about it, I am on T-Mobile.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

lg banter got it when it first came out like 3 years ago and still works like a charm


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive got a HTC Hero with an otterbox


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, no i have a black berry 8330 on order until July so I can upgrade to the G'zone Brigade, its like the sickest phone ever.
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...t&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=5111


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

i phone 4.......but what does this have to do with archery? it does take great pic and video....I've thought about making a bow mount to record my shoots


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A white 16gb iPhone 3gs


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i got a samsung messanger touch


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

droid x


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

i got the evo with the otterbox ,sweet phone


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just take two tin cans and run some fishin line between them and thats how i call people.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

HTC HD2, if your tining about getting one id recomend you dont  its a great phone hardware wise, software wise its terrible..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well guys, i know have the casio g'zone brigade


----------



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

the crappy kind


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a samsung reality


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a blackberry curve instead of a storm now I like it much better.


----------

